# baby fry,guppys??



## lovemypets73 (Apr 23, 2012)

:betta: I'm raising about 70 betta fry about 6 wks old. Will have to jar them soon. I'm also rasing about 200 angelfish fry that are 2 wks old. Will sell to LFS when they are much much older. 
I'm waiting for a female guppy to have her babys.:fish10: I have put her in the hatching box about 6 times (just overnight ea. time) and she still has not dropped her baby's.
Her belly has flattened on the bottom and she is full of tiny guppy's. It's been almost a month so she should drop anytime right? 
If anyone has raised guppy's and could help me out I would really appreciate it.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You may be stressing her with all the moving. Just put her in and leave her for a couple of days.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

dalfed said:


> You may be stressing her with all the moving. Just put her in and leave her for a couple of days.


i agree. guppy females can 'cross their legs' so to speak if they're too stressed. I've had them hold it for almost a month before popping.


----------



## lovemypets73 (Apr 23, 2012)

She finally dropped her babys and I have about 15 or 20 .
1- How many is the norm for them to have? :fish9:
Now I'm waiting for the next one and have her in the hatching box and trying not to stress her. The box is floating in the same tank with the baby guppys and she when she see's them she seems to get excited or upset. Maybe wants to eat them . 
2-Should I move her ? 
Thanks for the advice and will do as you recommended. In my guppy tank with males /females I only save about 3 from each drop so had to start putting the pregnant females in a different tank.
3- If they are feed regulary will they still eat their babies?? 
tnks again.*old dude


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

lovemypets73 said:


> She finally dropped her babys and I have about 15 or 20 .
> 1- How many is the norm for them to have? :fish9:
> 2-Should I move her ?
> Thanks for the advice and will do as you recommended. In my guppy tank with males /females I only save about 3 from each drop so had to start putting the pregnant females in a different tank.
> ...


1. anywhere from 1-60 is normal, sometimes thye have more

2. No. not unless you think she's able to snag the baby fry

3. yes. moving food is more appetizing to them than floating or crisps.


----------

